# BFing & litter box duty



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

A passing comment from my midwife has kept me out of litter box duty so far, but as Dh has been cleaning it since we were TTC he wants more evidence that toxoplasmosis is still an issue.

So, are you supposed to not clean the litter box while bfing as well as pregnant?

Or do I get to resume that lovely task?


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

The CDC recommend breastfeeding even if a mother got toxoplasmosis during pregnancy
http://www.cdc.gov/breastfeeding/dis...oplasmosis.htm
so I think that means pooper scooping is OK...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that it's safe to clean out the litter box while breastfeeding. At least, I haven't heard anything to the contrary.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

My recollection is that the risk of toxoplasmosis is to the placenta, so I think you can't get out of it with this reasoning.


----------



## sarah0404 (May 28, 2006)

I bought a bag of cat litter yesterday and noticed that it said that pregnant and breastfeeding mothers should avoid changing the cat litter. But it didn't give any other info as to why not. Maybe toxoplasmosis can be passed on through breastmilk? I don't know, but I bet the answer will be on Kellymom


----------



## Jesskathand (Dec 30, 2007)

if your cat is an inside cat, you should be fine!

but even if your cat is indoor/outdoor, as long as you don't let the feces sit in the box for more than 24 hours, and as long as you wash your hands and/or wear gloves, you should be fine!

To get toxo, first your cat needs to have it. Then it needs to sit in the feces outside of the cat for 24 hours, then you need to ingest it.

There is a greater chance of catching toxo from handling raw meat or digging in the earth than from your cat!


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't you already have enough to do? Let him keep scooping. It's good practice for when you're preg again. It's safe to scoop, but you never heard it from us.


----------



## Amber Lion (Sep 22, 2006)

birdie22! He just wants some help in that department instead of being the only one doing it.

Thanks for the replies! I'm thinking that I'll resume helping with it, but make sure I wash my hands real good afterward. My cat has epilepsy, so he sometimes goes outside under supervision, but he doesn't have free rein.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd go ahead, but I scooped preg. too.









If I wait for others, *ahem* DH, it would get nasty and the house would be a biohazard.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdie22* 
Don't you already have enough to do? Let him keep scooping. It's good practice for when you're preg again. It's safe to scoop, but you never heard it from us.










EXACTLY! Heck, when baby is older, starting solids and daddy has taken over some of the feedings, then maybe you can talk about the division of duty and resuming cat box patrol. But until then, keep scooping hubby!


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm just gonna let my hubby keep thinking it has to be his job


----------



## amlikam (Nov 19, 2008)

My hubby and I had this conversation this morning sort of.... I made a comment about needing to change the litter before I left for work and he said "NO WAY- That's my job. I don't want you or the baby getting sick."










Hey I don't mind- seems fair as I take care of all that goes into the family- why shouldn't he oversee what comes out


----------

